# THE ONLY WEAPONS YOU NEED ARE YOUR FISTS



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

Prove me wrong


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 9, 2019)

You need your brain.

Edit: Or your feet. If you sweep his feet out from under him every time he’s within range, he can’t hit you.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> You need your brain.
> 
> Edit: Or your feet. If you sweep his feet out from under him every time he’s within range, he can’t hit you.


Who needs brains when you can hit harderer than your opponent.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

Is anyone taking this guys posts seriously?


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 10, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Is anyone taking this guys posts seriously?


Nope.
I think his head has hit the ground hard one too many times.


----------



## pgsmith (Mar 11, 2019)

I think he's absolutely correct! 
Good on you Clyde, just punch those bullets when they shoot at you!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 11, 2019)

1 elbow strike can be worse than 10 punches.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 11, 2019)

pgsmith said:


> I think he's absolutely correct!
> Good on you Clyde, just punch those bullets when they shoot at you!


Too easy. Catch them with your teeth, Bruce LeRoy Green style.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 11, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Too easy. Catch them with your teeth, Bruce LeRoy Green style.


Haha, what was the name of the movie with Bruce LeRoy in it?


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Haha, what was the name of the movie with Bruce LeRoy in it?


The last dragon.  A classic.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 11, 2019)

Steve said:


> The last dragon.  A classic.


Beat me to it, yet again.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Haha, what was the name of the movie with Bruce LeRoy in it?


The last dragon


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 26, 2019)

Steve said:


> The last dragon.  A classic.



They just put it on Netflix a short while ago.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 26, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Too easy. Catch them with your teeth, Bruce LeRoy Green style.







Best move.    Chin parry.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> Prove me wrong


What good are fists, if you don't have your spirit to guide them.
The way of martial arts doesn't lie in the technique, or the speed or any physical attributes. You could know all the moves of all fighting styles in the world, and even then without the warrior spirit your knowledge will be worthless.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 30, 2019)

Ivan said:


> What good are fists, if you don't have your spirit to guide them.
> The way of martial arts doesn't lie in the technique, or the speed or any physical attributes. You could know all the moves of all fighting styles in the world, and even then without the warrior spirit your knowledge will be worthless.


You get that from a 70s Kung fu movie?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> You get that from a 70s Kung fu movie?


Nah i got that from a book lmao 
We really need to have a tag on our posts that lets people know what theyre saying is satire hahah


----------



## JP3 (Mar 30, 2019)

Clyde Cash said:


> Prove me wrong


----------



## JP3 (Mar 30, 2019)

Kind of important to have feet and brain, too.  If you need me to explain why.... well...


----------



## Buka (Mar 31, 2019)

Shame we only got that boy for one day. He was kinda fun. Cute even.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 24, 2019)

I like knifehands myself. and palm heels. And my HK VP9.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 24, 2019)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> I like knifehands myself. and palm heels. And my HK VP9.


This guys a troll who got banned on his first day. Ignore his posts


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 25, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> This guys a troll who got banned on his first day. Ignore his posts



Copy, though I will *never* pass up an opportunity to sing the praises of my VP9!


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 3, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Too easy. Catch them with your teeth, Bruce LeRoy Green style.


One of my favorite kungfu films.


----------

